# X5 35d PCD 5/29/12



## Nonsuch (Apr 19, 2012)

My X5 35d is scheduled for PCD on May 29, only 3 weeks away 

I have been considering PCD for a long time, but only decided to "pull the trigger" last month. The process has been very quick. Placed my order April 25, and went into production April 27.

The only slight glitch, is that May 29 was the only day offered for PCD. It was a take it or leave it situation, and no alternate dates would be offered. This was a week early than optimal, but I was able to schedule around the PCD date.

I sent a couple questions to the PC today, but will repeat them here:

If I want to stay a second night at the Greenville Marriott, should I contact the hotel or does the PC make the reservations?

Do any arrangements need to be made for the factory tour, or is it automatically included with PCD?


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

I don't know about the Marriott, but the factory tour is pre arranged and is automatically included as part of PCD.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Nonsuch said:


> My X5 35d is scheduled for PCD on May 29, only 3 weeks away
> 
> I have been considering PCD for a long time, but only decided to "pull the trigger" last month. The process has been very quick. Placed my order April 25, and went into production April 27.
> 
> ...


Congrats! Look forward to meeting you soon.

If you want to extend your stay at the Greenville Marriott, just call them directly to do so. Tell them you are staying as a Performance Center guest on "x" date and they will try to match you to the same room when they assign the rooms for our guests. They will not have a reservation shown for you until a couple of days prior to your delivery date as all the rooms are held in our name.

Factory tour is included with the delivery experience as long as BMW Manufacturing is operating. They have planned shutdowns throughtout the year and we make sure to notify the customer when scheduling if there will not be a factory tour on that date. They can also shut down due to parts shortages, to make line changes, etc. without warning. This doesn't happen often but it does occur.

Hope this helps!


----------



## BenF12400 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nonsuch said:


> My X5 35d is scheduled for PCD on May 29, only 3 weeks away
> 
> I have been considering PCD for a long time, but only decided to "pull the trigger" last month. The process has been very quick. Placed my order April 25, and went into production April 27.
> 
> ...


Just finished PCD - very good experience and the Greenville Marriott is a nice hotel - not a Courtyard - food was good, room was very nice, hotel was first class and very well kept - indoorpool, outdoor pool, fitness center, gardens - really first class as was the whole experience. Just show up at the hotel or call for a ride to the place and you don't have to do anything else for the PCD - they take it from there.


----------



## Nonsuch (Apr 19, 2012)

I-Won-Today said:


> Congrats! Look forward to meeting you soon.


This will be the start of a cross country drive home. My wife is planning the route, and it is becoming a criss-cross country drive home :rofl:


I-Won-Today said:


> If you want to extend your stay at the Greenville Marriott, just call them directly to do so.


It was actually easier to just book online, using the BMW rate :thumbup:
I might contact the hotel the day before arrival to to try and link the reservations, although it could likely be handled when I check in.



I-Won-Today said:


> Factory tour is included with the delivery experience as long as BMW Manufacturing is operating.


I attended the M Driving Experience about 5 years ago, and I seem to recall needing to reserve the tour myself. It's nice the tour is included in PCD.


----------



## SD330i (Mar 22, 2006)

*We are going cross country in the Fall*



Nonsuch said:


> This will be the start of a cross country drive home. My wife is planning the route, and it is becoming a criss-cross country drive home :rofl:
> 
> It was actually easier to just book online, using the BMW rate :thumbup:
> I might contact the hotel the day before arrival to to try and link the reservations, although it could likely be handled when I check in.
> ...


Congrats on your upcoming PCD. We are doing one in the Fall. Which Route are you and your Wife taking? We have never driven cross country before. How long are you two planning to take .? We are hoping for around 10-11 days. Not drive more than 400 miles a day, and many times not that much. PM if you can , would love to talk live what you are looking into? We can't Wait.:thumbup: Have a fabulous Time !!!:thumbup:


----------



## Nonsuch (Apr 19, 2012)

SD330i said:


> ...Which Route are you and your Wife taking? We have never driven cross country before. How long are you two planning to take .?


Our route includes some visits with relatives, but most importantly seeing where my wife grew up in South Dakota. Then we will continue into Canada to Banff and Jasper National Parks.

I have not calculated the mileage, but the trip will be MUCH longer that a direct route. I suspect it will take us 3 weeks. This will be a major test of the Multi-contour seats!


----------



## SD330i (Mar 22, 2006)

*Fantastic !!!!!!!*



Nonsuch said:


> Our route includes some visits with relatives, but most importantly seeing where my wife grew up in South Dakota. Then we will continue into Canada to Banff and Jasper National Parks.
> 
> I have not calculated the mileage, but the trip will be MUCH longer that a direct route. I suspect it will take us 3 weeks. This will be a major test of the Multi-contour seats!


That's interesting . My Mom was born in a Small town in South Dakota, of course , she is now 84 , and she ssys the town does not exist anymore ! We are most likely doing the Southern Route, although we have friends in Indianapolis, we might try to criss cross over to. My Wife has never been to New Orleans, so that is on the Agenda. Never driven through Any of the South, such as Alabama, Mississippi or Louisiana. We are excited for our driving Adventure !!. Have an Awesome time !! Sounds like you are doing more of the Northern Route. Take and Post lots of Pictures. Keep in Touch. :thumbup::bigpimp:


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Nonsuch said:


> It was actually easier to just book online, using the BMW rate :thumbup:
> I might contact the hotel the day before arrival to to try and link the reservations, although it could likely be handled when I check in.


Perfect... If you haven't sent back your travel form, email us your confirmation number when you send that form to us. We can give that to the Marriott when we give them our information to try and match up too.

If you have already sent back your travel form, you can also PM me with your confirmation number and I'll get that information to them if you would like.

Look forward to meeting you soon :thumbup:


----------



## Nonsuch (Apr 19, 2012)

I-Won-Today said:


> If you have already sent back your travel form, you can also PM me with your confirmation number and I'll get that information to them if you would like.


PM sent :typing:

It's very helpful to have Performance Center staff monitor this forum :thumbup:


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Nonsuch said:


> PM sent :typing:
> 
> It's very helpful to have Performance Center staff monitor this forum :thumbup:


Got it taken care of for you :thumbup: See you soon!


----------



## Nonsuch (Apr 19, 2012)

I completed all the paperwork at the dealer yesterday. An Owner Loyalty rebate, that I was not aware of, made the deal even sweeter 

The dealer has sent the Release Authorization Form to the Performance Center.
I will bring the Temporary Registration, Proof of Insurance, and a copy of the Bill of Sale.

Is there anything else I need to bring?

PCD is less than a week away :thumbup:


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Driver's License (just make sure it hasn't expired). You would be suprised at how many people we have come through with an expired license. Your temporary tag and Driver's License are the only two items we will need to get a copy of. The other items are only needed when you are stopped for a reminder as to what the speed limit is.

Look forward to seeing you soon :thumbup:


----------



## Nonsuch (Apr 19, 2012)

I-Won-Today said:


> Driver's License (just make sure it hasn't expired). You would be suprised at how many people we have come through with an expired license. Your temporary tag and Driver's License are the only two items we will need to get a copy of. The other items are only needed when you are stopped for a reminder as to what the speed limit is.
> 
> Look forward to seeing you soon :thumbup:


Great, we are good to go 

This entire purchase and trip has come together very quickly. The real fun starts next week :thumbup:


----------



## obi.wan (Feb 14, 2007)

Nonsuch said:


> I completed all the paperwork at the dealer yesterday. An Owner Loyalty rebate, that I was not aware of, made the deal even sweeter


Can you share how much it was on the x5d, the email said upto 2500


----------



## Nonsuch (Apr 19, 2012)

obi.wan said:


> Can you share how much it was on the x5d, the email said upto 2500


The Owner Loyalty Credit was $1500, the purchase or lease must go through BMWFS to qualify.

The details of this offer are not well documented, and might involve factors other than just the model BMW purchased. 
Someone claims to have received $2500.
Jon Shafer states a previous BMWFS contract is required, but I have never had one (previous and current BMW were cash deals).

This seems to be an excellent time to buy a BMW, and the X5d in particular :thumbup:
My deal before tax and license was: invoice (as seen on bmwconfig) + $180 (training fee) + $500 (dealer) - $3500 (eco-credit) and no MACO.
Interest rate is 1.9%
After tax savings: - $1500 (loyalty) - $1000 (BMWCCA)

There are also other incentives I did not qualify for:
$2500 (USAA)
$1000 (Drive for Team USA)


----------



## Nonsuch (Apr 19, 2012)

I hope this is the only glitch for this mission. Flight from DFW to GSP cancelled. Rescheduled for 11:30PM arrival.


----------



## Nonsuch (Apr 19, 2012)

Details of our great experience with PCD:

A cancelled flight delayed arrival until 11:30 the night before delivery. Marriott shuttle was already at the airport for another guest (unrelated to BMW) so we just hopped on. Shuttle is available until midnight. 

Easy checkin at the Greenville Marriott, the paid second night was already linked to the free first night. 

Free breakfast in the morning, and a 7:45 shuttle ride to the PC. 8 couples took PCD. 

Each couple was assigned a car similar to the one being delivered. We had an X5 which, from a driving prospective, is exactly like our purchase (diesel, multiple-comfort seats, adaptive drive). 

Cars were divided into 3 groups, which rotated among 3 driving exercises. 

Slalom Course:
A short loop with many turns and cones creating a slalom in the straight, and colored cones marking turn-in, apex and exit. I drove this course in an M5, 5 years ago, during the M Driving Experience. The high torque diesel was well suited to this short course and overall the X5 performed much better tha I expected for such a large vehicle. 

Emergency Stop:
Repeated ABS exercise, at increasing speeds up to 50mph. Like all BMWs, the X5 has very good brakes.

DSC on the skid pad:
This exercise was done in a new 3 series, since the all wheel drive X5 would be less "dramatic". The skid pas is a smooth flat concrete circle with sprinklers keeping it wet. With DSC disabled it was difficult to keep the car in control, and "flooring" the throttle created an instant 360 spin. With DSC enabled, the car would not spin. It's impressive how much the DCS system works to keep the car "on the road".

The instructors gave "hot lap" rides in E60 M5s! A 2 minute thrill ride using the slalom course and skid pad. Amazing how fast a professional can drive through the same areas just used for our training exercises, all done with DSC off!

Half the couples remained at the PC while we drove another set of X5s to the factory. Cameras are not allowed, so they are left locked in the X5s. The factory tour is very impressive. Although I went on the tour 5 years ago, I still learned many new things. Our small group had a dedicated tour guide, while the "public" tour has a much larger group. 

(to be continued)


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Glad you had a great time! Sorry we didn't get to meet. I believe you were the one taking delivery that afternoon with Willie but didn't get a chance to get down there to personally say hello.

Enjoy your new BMW!


----------



## SD330i (Mar 22, 2006)

*Safe Trip back to Los Gatos !*



Nonsuch said:


> Details of our great experience with PCD:
> 
> A cancelled flight delayed arrival until 11:30 the night before delivery. Marriott shuttle was already at the airport for another guest (unrelated to BMW) so we just hopped on. Shuttle is available until midnight.
> 
> ...


Have a safe and Fun Trip back to Los Gatos ! We look forward to hearing all about your cross country experience, as We will be doing one in the Fall with a new 335i to San Diego. We can hardly wait, and will be ordering shortly. The Driving experience, factory tour and museum sound fantastic ! Look forward to seeing some pictures as you travel. The Marriott sounds very nice too. I have lots of Marriott points , so we plan on staying an extra day there too in the Fall.:thumbup: Have a wonderful time fellow Californian !


----------

